# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Σημαντικό για Περισσό-Λαμπρινή-Γαλάτσι

## jabarlee

Ο Captain-Πρήξας ξαναχτυπά!
Στο προηγούμενο meeting, αλλά και από κατ' ιδίαν συζητήσεις, διαπίστωσα ότι ο φίλος jacobs, εκτός από πολύ καλή θέα, έχει και την διάθεση να στήσει ένα AP στην ταράτσα του...
Κάτι τέτοιο εγώ το θεωρώ απαραίτητο, καθώς ήδη οι clients στο δικό μου AP είναι αρκετοί (7-8 ), με προοπτικές να προστεθούν τουλάχιστον άλλοι 2-3. Το καημένο το Dlink γνωρίζει στιγμές δόξας, αλλά δεν νομίζω τελικά ότι (θα) εξυπηρετεί ικανοποιητικά όλο αυτό τον κόσμο.
Σκεφτήκαμε λοιπόν αρχικά να κάνουμε μια ad-hoc σύνδεση με τον jacobs, και να εγκαταστήσουμμε ένα AP εκεί για να μοιράσουμε τους clients...Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, εγώ ελπίζω στο μέλλον να κατορθωθεί ακόμα μια ad-hoc σύνδεση από τον jacobs, προς κάποιον άλλο, οπότε να υπάρχει redudancy...αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα...
Για να γίνει αυτό το σχέδιο πραγματικότητα, χρειάζονται ακόμη 2 wifi interfaces, ένα linux-box, 1 grid και μια sector/omni (εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια sector 120°, με μια σχετική κλίση προς τα κάτω, η omni θα γεμίσει θόρυβο όλη την περιοχή).
Από αυτά μας λείπουν η 1 grid από τη μεριά μου και η sector στον jacobs (και κάποιος...να μας στήσει το linux). Είναι ξεκάθαρο πως ούτε εγώ, ούτε ο jacobs έχουμε την δυνατότητα/διάθεση να επωμιστούμε οικονομικά όλο το βάρος, ακόμα και αν 150-160€ δεν ακούγονται πολλά.
Προτείνω λοιπόν, όσοι εξυπηρετούνται ή πρόκειται άμεσα να εξυπηρετηθούν από αυτή την ιστορία (εν ολίγοις, οι δικοί μου clients και οι μελλοντικοί του jacobs), να κάνουμε ένα ρεφενέ, να μαζευτούν τα χρήματα και να το στήσουμε.
Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιοι θα συμφωνήσουν και ποιοι μπορούν, ξέρω όμως ποιοι είναι στην περιοχή:
jabarlee, jacobs,ONikosEimai, Agent Orange, Indyone, Pablo, [email protected], Varos, Theater, pchatzis, BK, augi, bchris...και κάμποσοι άλλοι οι οποίοι είτε δεν είναι στην nodeDB, είτε δεν έχουν δώσει σημεία ζωής μέχρι τώρα. Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνω τον Achaios o οποίος έχει άσχημο link μαζί μου και δεν πρόκειται να δει καμμιά διαφορά, όπως και τον ddimitris o οποίος θα γίνει client του bakolaz μόλις στηθεί το AP του...
Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, μιλάμε για μια συμμετοχή 15€ του καθενός, η οποία είναι μάλλον ασήμαντη μπροστά στον εξοπλισμό που έχει ή προτίθεται να πάρει ο καθένας.Ίσως η συγκυρία να μην είναι καλή, με όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση για τις συνδρομές, αλλά ...c'est la vie, τι να κάνουμε...στιο κάτω-κάτω, οποιος έχει πρόβλημα, μπορεί να ζητήσει, όταν και αν ξεκινήσουν αυτές οι συνδρομές, να του αφαιρεθεί το ποσό που έδωσε...
Αυτά από εμένα, άλλο τρόπο δεν βλέπω να γίνει αυτή η ιστορία, εκτός και αν μου πέσει το lotto, οπότε θα σας στήσω και τους δικούς σας κόμβους  ::

----------


## Agent Orange

File mou kale, 
you have my sword
Kai an den katalaves, enoo oti eimai mesa.
An xreiastite mporei (leo mporei, opoios katalave katalave) na vroume kommatia(cpu ktl) i olokliro kanena palio pcaki , pentium2 class kai etsi.
Cu wireless

----------


## bakolaz

> File mou kale, 
> 
> An xreiastite mporei (leo mporei, opoios katalave katalave) na vroume kommatia(cpu ktl) i olokliro kanena palio pcaki , pentium2 class kai etsi.



Gamato?  ::  



(To sxolio afora tous dyo mas .Eimaste filarakia opote min dinete simasia)

----------


## varos

mesa jabarlee kai prepei na vrethoume na deis ti ginete me mena

----------


## dermanis

Jabarlee υπολόγισε την δική μου συμμετοχή και του ddimitris για τον ρεφενέ.

----------


## Agent Orange

Kareem abdul proteino na kanoniseis (mias kai eisai paliouras/gnostis sto thema,ante eipa kai kati kalo gia sena re) meeting h kapoio tropo sinennohshs kai na mas enimeroseis.

Barila, pos sou fenete to kainourgio nickname sou?  ::  
 ::

----------


## jacobs

Υπολογισε και μενα μέσα Μανώλη. Το Pcδακι που θα χρειαστουμε για τα linux το έχω έτοιμο και περιμένει να στηθεί. Το δοκίμασα χθες. Ειναι ένα Pentium 200αρι με 48 ΜΒ μνήμη και 4GB σκληρό αλλά τη δουλειά του θα την κάνει με το παραπάνω.  ::

----------


## bakolaz

> Jabarlee υπολόγισε την δική μου συμμετοχή και του ddimitris για τον ρεφενέ.



Αν εχεις επαφή με τον ddimitris πεστου με την πρωτη ευκαιρίανα γυρίσει την κεραία του προς εμένα και να δοκιμάσει να μπει πλέον απο μένα. Θα είναι πολυ καλύτερα για αυτόν. Πριν 3-4 μέρες έβαλα μια δανεική sector στην ταράτσα μου (προσφορά ευγενική των καταστημάτων jabarlee). Η πες του να επικοινωνήσει με jabarlee για να του δώσει τα τηλέφωνα μου.

----------


## jabarlee

> Αν εχεις επαφή με τον ddimitris...


bakolaz, την πάτησες...
Υποψιάζομαι ότι μιλάς στον πατέρα (Dermanis) για τον γιο (ddimitris).
Πάντως εγώ έχω στείλει pm στον Δημήτρη ήδη...


Συγκινητική η προθυμία της οικογένειας...εγώ προτείνω όμως να μην συμμετάσχτε, καθώς δεν πρόκειται να ωφεληθείτε από αυτή την ιστορία, αλλά να κρατήσετε αυτά τα € για τον άλλο κόμβο που συζητάγαμε...

----------


## bakolaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bakolaz
> 
> Αν εχεις επαφή με τον ddimitris...
> 
> 
> bakolaz, την πάτησες...
> Υποψιάζομαι ότι μιλάς στον πατέρα (Dermanis) για τον γιο (ddimitris).
> Πάντως εγώ έχω στείλει pm στον Δημήτρη ήδη...
> 
> ...



...καθε άλλο. Αν είναι έτσι τότε το μήνυμα θα πάει σίγουρα. Thx πάντως

----------


## paravoid

o ddimitris eidopoiithike (meso tilefonou)
tha mpei kapoia stigmi kai tha checkarei kai PMs, tora (leei pos) diabazei kai de mporei na mpei (milame gia trelo diabasma, auti ti stigmi paizei Port Royal)
pao na diabaso kai go tora, have fun :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ddimitris

Ο paravoid λέει ψέμματα... δεν έπαιζα αλλά διάβαζα... 
Λοιπόν από αύριο θα στρέψω την κεραία προς bakolaz.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Λείπει ο Μάης από την Σαρακοστή ? Φυσικά και είμαι μέσα.

Θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω πως ένας φίλος μου (ο Μανώλης όχι όμως ο jabarlee, άλλος...) μετακομίζει από την πολυκατοικία μου και πάει σε ένα δώμα κάπου στο Γαλάτσι (http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...hp?nodeid=1057)

Βέβαια το βάφει το σπίτι τώρα και δεν είναι καλή εποχή για wireless κουβέντες αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα το δούμε εκτενέστερα....

αα, sorry που άργησα να απαντήσω  ::

----------


## SurvivaL

Paidia ean mporo kai egw na voeithiso, tha xaro poli. Stin diathesi sas.  ::

----------


## ioworm

...αψογο  ::  
Μου αρέσει τρελά αυτό το κλίμα!

Βεβαίως εγώ μένω Ζωγράφου, τέρμα θεού, αλλά αν το awmn πάει καλά εκεί κάτω, όλοι κερδίζουμε μακροπρόθεσμα, έτσι?

15e δεν είναι άπειρα χρήματα, ακόμα και για έναν άτυχο φοιτητή από επαρχία, ας πούμε ότι πήγαμε για κρασούμπες δυο-τρεις φορές.
Donate! - Κάνει καλό και στο συκώτι  ::  

Αν τυχών δεν συγκεντρώστε ότι χρειάζεστε, contact me.

----------


## CoaLa

Boys bohthw kai gw an einai aparaithto pantws.Pm kai the help is on the way...Elpizw Jab na xekinhsoume kai alla kolpa apo Iounio.  ::  
Until Then...

----------


## Agent Orange

Jabarlee kanena neo me to AP tou jacobs? Yparxei provlima kai kathisteroume?

(eimai kai ligo anipomonos...)

 ::

----------


## jabarlee

Είσαι λίγο καραγκιοζάκος...  ::  
Μάλλον αύριο, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων και καιρού επιτρέποντος, θα στηθεί το AP, ενδέχεται να μείνουν κάποιες λεπτομέρειες ρύθμισης του linux.
Μην ανησυχείς, όταν μπει θα το καταλάβεις

----------


## Agent Orange

Pos tha to katalavo? tha akouso tin ekriksi?  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Θα αρχίσει ξαφνικά να κάνει πολύ ζέστη εκεί που μένεις  ::

----------


## LowRider

... episis Agent Orange tha apoktisis mia pio kontini sxesh me to didimo Bakolaz/JabarLee oi opioi me diaforous evgenikous pada tropous tha se entharinun na tsakistis na agorasis kai na tripisis olus tus tixus tu spitiou sou (kai gitonon ama laxei) to sintomotero dinaton

 ::  

(ok plaka kano)

----------


## indyone

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καποιοι απο εσας θα αναρωτηθηκατε που χαθηκα...
Αν οχι δεν πειραζει... μαλλον δεν σας ελλειψα και τοσο.

Λοιπον μετα απο αρκετο καιρο απουσιας απο τα καθηκοντα μου στο awmn, ξαναηρθα δριμυτερος :ο)

Μόλις αγόρασα νέο υπολογιστή και επιτέλους θα χρησιμοποιήσω την 520+ που κάθεται... Επίσης έχω ήδη έτοιμο υπολογιστή ακόμα με linux για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου μου στο σπίτι. Να προσθέσω ότι από τον κόμβο μου θα βγαίνουν και άλλα δύο παιδία από την πολυκατοικία μου :ο)

Είχαμε τα καλώδια των κεραιών, τώρα θα έχουμε και τα ethernet καλώδια...

Λοιπόν είδα ότι μέσα σε ενάμιση μήνα γέμισε το Γαλάτσι και η Λαμπρινη με wifi κεραιες!!!

Επειδή δεν έχω δυστυχως οπτική επάφη με τον jabarlee... μάλλον η κεραία μου θα κοιτάζει προς ανατολικά, δηλαδή θα βλέπω από Ακτημόνων. Jabarlee όμως θα ξαναδοκιμάσω μπας και σε δώ μόλις αλλάξω το καλώδιο απο rg213 σε h2000....

Τώρα τον Ιούλιο θα κοιτάξω για κάποιο ap και μιά καινούρια κεραία...

----------


## jabarlee

Μια ενημέρωση για να ξέρετε όλοι τι γίνεται:
Στον κόμβο του jacobs έχουν στηθεί κεραίες ,ιστοί ,καλώδια, τα πάντα. Μόνο που υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το linux-pc, το οποίο παλεύει ο Αχιλλέας εδώ και καιρό, αλλά δεν βγάζει άκρη.
Οι προοπτικές είναι οι εξής:
Είτε περιμένουμε να δούμε τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το pc, έιτε κάποιος θα μας χαρίσει ένα ATX κουτί/τροφοδοτικό. Το υπόλοιπο hardware υπάρχει και περιμένει.
Συγγνώμη για την αναμονή, αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Με το που ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες, θα κάνω νέο topic, ώστε να συνεννοηθούμε ποιοι θα συνδεθούν στον jacobs, ip's κ.τ.λ.

----------


## Agent Orange

Iasassss

Pisteuo oti mporo na voithiso me to kouti (elpizo na enooeis case+psu mono) ... Jabatzee rikse tilefonaki ante se thelo na mou peis gia keraia, to 810 eirthe apo paraskeui kai me perimenei sto magazi (tha pao na to paro mallon tin triti giati eimoun kypro gia bussiness  ::  )

----------


## rentis_city

Φίλε jabarlee, όσον αφορά το κουτί, μπορείτε να βρείτε ανετότατα ένα 
ATX Case + 300W PSU μόνο με 33 ευρώ ολοκαίνουργιο. Νομίζω πως το 
κοστός είναι απλά γελοίο, αν όχι, τότε κάντε έναν "έρανο"...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Μάλλον βρήκαμε κουτί και psu από τους Lowrider & AgentOrange.

Εξάλλου ο κόμβος του jacobs είναι ήδη χρεωμένος στον dti καμμιά 200άρα €, να δω πως και ποιοι θα τα πληρώσουμε...

----------


## Agent Orange

Re c jabatzee mazepse mas olous esy pou mas ksereis na kanonisoume na xosoume o kathenas fragka na ksexreothei o komvos...eksalou sto thread auto apo oti vlepo arketa pedia dextikan na voithisoun.

----------


## jabarlee

Καλά ρε...κάτσε να λειτουργήσει πρώτα και θα σας πιω το αίμα....

----------


## cp

jabajee!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=21036#21036

To ap στον jacobs στήθηκε!
Για λεπτομέρεις δείτε παραπάνω...

----------


## fantomduck

kalimera,....
bravo gia tin kali kai pano apo ola sillogiki douleia. ego aplos na anafero oti an den exete simplirosei ta xrimata steilte ena pm.  ::  




E.D

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

::   ::   ::   ::  Καλο χειμωνα σε ολους , λοιπον αν γυρισαμε απο δικοπες ολοι καιρος ειναι να συναντηθουμε ,να οργανοθουμε κλπ
εγω για αρχη εστησα acces point roam about στην ταρατσα μου 
και το μονο που μου λειπει εκτος απο μυαλο ειναι μια κεραια ,και που
θα συνδεθω καθως το σπιτι μου ειναι διωροφο και ειμαι περυκυκλομενος
απο πολυκατοικιες  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

οκ...
Για να συνεννοούμαστε καλύτερα: Ποιός και που είσαι; εννοώ στην NodeDB

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

::  ειμαι ο 1589  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

Οι επιλογές σου είναι να συνδεθείς στον jacobs ή σε εμένα. Ο jacobs είναι πολύ κοντά σου και επιπλέον έχει μόνο 2-3 clients προς το παρόν.
Θα πρέπει να κάνεις μια δοκιμή να δεις τι πιάνεις από το σπίτι σου

----------

